# snowflake male or female?



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

As you can see from my picture, I have a snowflake eel that is ultimatley my favorite fish. However, I'm not sure if it's a boy or a girl. On these eels, is it possible to determine the sex just by looking/observing them?:-?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow some say they can change sex, others say it's impossible to tell the sex in captivity. your guess will be as good as mine 0.0


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks 

Another thing: Should I be feeding him/her a variety of foods? I feed him frozen squid, and once tried ghost shrimp but then read I shouldnt feed him fresh water stuff :-|. It really does like the squid, he rejected frozen shrimp and the old lionfish's krill thats leftover. He's a picky eater it seems, but what else can I try?:-?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

The Snowflake moray eel is an active nocturnal predator. Its preferred prey is different types of crustaceans but it will occasionally eat fish as well. It will accept most meaty food types in the aquarium and should be fed a variety of different meaty foods such as fish chunks, shrimps, [COLOR=black ! important][COLOR=black ! important]clam[/COLOR][/COLOR] meat, mussels, crab meat and other sea foods. The Snowflake moray eel appreciates being fed live food every now and then. Feed your snowflake moray eel when it is hungry, which usually means 2-3 times a week. Don't try to get them to eat more often as that can hurt the health of your morays. They can sometimes go a couple of weeks without eating and this is nothing to worry about if your moray seems otherwise healthy. They are often less active during periods when they don’t eat so this is not a sign of failing health. 
You can train your Snowflake moray eel to eat out of your hand. This is however not recommended as they have poor eye sight and will bite you sooner or later. They have sharp teeth and bites from small morays can be painful while bites from adult specimens can cause large bleeding wounds. Hand feeding them can also make them associate your hand with food which can cause them to attack your hand when you work in the aquarium.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i took it off another site i hope it helps


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i think you'll find this interesting http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/sw/snowflakemorayeel.php


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

just letting you know, you should give the writer credit, or its illegal  nice snowflake, i was gonna get one but i ended up going with a 20 gallon over a 50 gallon. you should feed it as many different things as possible, ive heard of people having 7 different foods, one different one per day. a cool thing you can do is go to your local super market nad go to the asian section. there will sometimes me a seafood mix bag thats frozen that will have squid, crab, fish, octopus and other stuff, all you gotta do is blend it, add some calcium or flakes if you want. this gives the best veriety, but if your eel doesnt like a certain thing in the mix, it will just leave it and you gotta clean it up


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

teddyzaper said:


> just letting you know, you should give the writer credit, or its illegal  nice snowflake, i was gonna get one but i ended up going with a 20 gallon over a 50 gallon. you should feed it as many different things as possible, ive heard of people having 7 different foods, one different one per day. a cool thing you can do is go to your local super market nad go to the asian section. there will sometimes me a seafood mix bag thats frozen that will have squid, crab, fish, octopus and other stuff, all you gotta do is blend it, add some calcium or flakes if you want. this gives the best veriety, but if your eel doesnt like a certain thing in the mix, it will just leave it and you gotta clean it up



thats why i gave him the link.it's to where the message was taken from


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys this really helps a lot. I'll get some other foods, try one of those mix bags. However one thing I know is that to not feed every day because in the wild it's not used to that and it causes more poop and nitrates . But thank you so much for all the help


----------

